

CouchDB 1.1.0 - franze
http://couchdb.apache.org/downloads.html

======
perezd
This is a huge release. Replicator was effectively re-written, much faster
internals, HTTPS support is native. These features are warmly welcomed!
Excited to see this now integrated into BigCouch!

~~~
daleharvey
The new replicator isnt in the 1.1 release, it is in trunk and likely to be in
the next release

~~~
perezd
This is not true. read the release notes.

~~~
fdmanana
What Dale said is true. The replicator database and the replicator itself are
2 different entities.

------
rb2k_
I wish CouchDB would implement internal compaction. I'd love to use CouchDB
and Elastic Search with the CouchDB River plugin. This would give me a nice
REST infrastructure with a schemaless store (couchDB) and the ability to do
complex queries in real time (elastic search).

Sadly my data is too write/update-heavy and just keeps on growing and growing.
This means that I'll have to use compaction if I don't want to run out of
space sooner or later. Starting compaction will kill performance over several
hours and depending on the amount of written data might not even be able to
finish :(

~~~
jchrisa
We are working on auto compaction. The Couchbase alpha already supports it.
This should help, but it will help even more on a cluster as each shard can be
compacted independently.

~~~
rb2k_
does "auto compaction" mean that the compaction process is just automatically
triggered?

~~~
fdmanana
Yes, but only when certain configurable conditions are met (fragmentation
level, time period). There's some user level documentation in the default.ini
config file:

[https://github.com/couchbase/couchdb/blob/preview/etc/couchd...](https://github.com/couchbase/couchdb/blob/preview/etc/couchdb/default.ini.tpl.in#L190)

~~~
rb2k_
ok, that would still lead to a situation where my server crawls to a halt for
hours and might never finish if I don't basically take it offline :(

------
JoachimSchipper
Can someone explain what's so important about this release?

~~~
evangineer
The biggies I've been personally waiting to see land in this release are:

* Added OS Process module to manage daemons outside of CouchDB.

* Added HTTP Proxy handler for more scalable externals.

What these effectively mean is that you can write CouchDB handlers in the
language of your choice as long as they speak http. You can get the full
details from the author of the above patches here:

<http://davispj.com/2010/09/26/new-couchdb-externals-api.html>

This makes possible things like LivelyCouch, integrating node.js with Couch:

<http://www.livelycouch.org/>

~~~
js4all
I didn't know about livelycouch. It seems to be a great idea. Thanks for
mentioning it.

------
e271828
The CouchBase version has been at 1.1.0 for a while (since March 24):

<http://www.couchbase.org/wiki/display/membase/Releases>

Does anyone know if theirs was an early release of 1.1? Or are their version
numbers out of sync with the Apache versions?

~~~
daleharvey
Couchbase releases are not in sync with CouchDB releases, the Couchbase server
is based on CouchDB 1.0.1, the reason their versions arent aligned as
Couchbase releases are not Apache CouchDB releases

~~~
e271828
Thanks Dale, this is good to know. Any plans to update Couchbase server to be
based on CouchDB 1.1? I know the _replicator DB would be a particularly nice
feature to have.

~~~
dlsspy
I've been using the Couchbase server alpha for a good while for a few reasons.
_replicator DB has made a lot of things a lot easier for me. I get a pretty
good reduction in file space as well (my wikipedia database is about 25%
smaller, for example).

So far, there are only mac builds (because I'm building them and that's what
I'm deploying on), but Linux should come shortly and we should stop calling it
alpha.

If you've got a mac and want to try out some new stuff, do this and complain
to me about anything you don't like: <https://gist.github.com/951106>

